# Twenty Seven Amazing Facts From the PPCLI History



## 3rd Herd (23 Mar 2007)

Found this site:
"Amazing Facts About the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry" http://ppcli.com/files/afa_ppcli.pdf


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Mar 2007)

Nice find, thanks


----------



## FascistLibertarian (23 Mar 2007)

#19
Private Henry Cochrane as a POW "rescused a three-yea-old German girl from drowing and was awarded the Banarian Cross of Military Merit Third Class"

Could this be what you guys on the ? of the hour thread were looking for.


----------



## larry Strong (23 Mar 2007)

i hope so


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (25 Mar 2007)

FascistLibertarian said:
			
		

> #19
> Private Henry Cochrane as a POW "rescused a three-yea-old German girl from drowing and was awarded the Banarian Cross of Military Merit Third Class"



To go along with a Bavarian split?  ;D


----------



## Chilly (30 Mar 2007)

Number 26 is incorrect owing to the fact that during the Aug/Sep timeframe of 2001 India Coy from The Second Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment (2 RCR) provided a guard for the exact same duties in London.

Chilly


----------



## The Rifleman (30 Mar 2007)

not a bad looking medal at all


----------



## karl28 (30 Mar 2007)

Amazing sight thanks for sharing


----------



## 3rd Herd (30 Mar 2007)

The Rifleman said:
			
		

> Here in the UK there is a quasi military organisation called the "Legion of Frontiermen" who claim to have provided a significant number of the men for the first draft of the PPCLI - can anyone verify this?



The best source is: Sgt Graham, BA. PPCLI Archives The Military Museums 4520 Crowchild Trail SW Calgary AB T2T 5J4 403 974-2867
e-mail: archives@ppcli.com


Off the top of my head the PPCLI has the distinct honor of being made up initally of members from every British Regiment based on thier past service. When the call went out announcing the formation of the PPCLI it was answered by British veterans far and wide. Due to their lifestyle and location in Canada several were most likely members of the "Legion of Frontersmens". The offical history of the Frontersmens  states "1914 - Legion of Frontiersmen contributes significantly to units such as Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry, 19th Alberta Dragoons, 49th Battalion (today's Loyal Edmonton Regiment), 210th Frontiersmen Battalion, and many other units of the Great War". However at the THE 51st MEETING OF THE PRINCESS PATRICIA’S CANADIAN LIGHT INFANTRY REGIMENTAL GUARD HELD AT LES SUITES HOTEL OTTAWA 5 NOVEMBER 2005
"The RM raised the issue of whether the Regt should consider establishing a formal relationship with the LOF (see Flag 6). After discussion, it was decided that an official affiliation would not be established but the maintenance of the historical link should continue. The RM was tasked to expand the historical proof of the extent of the LOF’s involvement in the “Originals” before the Guard would consider allowing the LOF to wear a VP button on their uniforms." Has this been accomplished to date I do not know.

Source:

THE LEGION OF FRONTIERSMEN OF THE COMMONWEALTH:Canada http://www.frontiersmenhistorian.info/canada.htm

THE 51st MEETING OF THE PRINCESS PATRICIA’S CANADIAN LIGHT INFANTRY REGIMENTAL GUARD HELD AT LES SUITES HOTEL
OTTAWA 5 NOVEMBER 2005 http://www.ppcli.com/files/51stGuardMinutes5Nov05.pdf


----------



## larry Strong (30 Mar 2007)

There is actually quite a bit of contoversy going on at the momment, over the Bavarian medal:

Here's one persons take on it, I might add he is a respected fiqure amongst the worlds Imperial German collectors
  
*Don't know how to "prove" a negative. German decorations were never bestowed by papers that
made absolutely no mention of what was being given. THIS is the award document for a late war Bavarian MMC3X:
They were NOT awarded via telegrams from the Minister of War.

Somebody's got the story completely wrong and is apparently happy with that, even though it makes zero sense to anybody who has been immersed in normal (and abnormal) German award practices. 

It couldn't have happened and it didn't happen and it wouldn't have happened because...what he got was the TELEGRAM expressing Official Recognition thanks.

That was it. That's what they DID in these situations.

There is absolutely NO mention whatsoever, since there wasn't any reason for there to have been, of a Bavarian frontline military decoration in that telegram. If they've got the telegram, they already have something quite spectacularly extraordinary.

In my eyes, it does nothing but DETRACT from the real story to insist on fantasy. 

Somewhere around here I've posted the paperwork for a 1920s Prussian Lifesaving Medal with both the award document and the cover letter from the Berlin police requesting that the bestowal of the medal and its reason be read out to the man's coworkers. THAT'S what happened at THAT level of lifesaving award. Here's the main thread showing that paperwork:

http://gmic.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=3129&hl=Wustrow

It bothers me that somebody at the museum for my SECOND favorite Canadian regiment  would take a Sunday morning cartoon as gospel, when that really mucks up a sensational TRUE story. 
.*

I have been in contact with the Sgt Grahamat the MOR and he is looking to see what paper work comes with it.


----------



## glock17 (2 Apr 2007)

Chilly said:
			
		

> Number 26 is incorrect owing to the fact that during the Aug/Sep timeframe of 2001 India Coy from The Second Battalion The Royal Canadian Regiment (2 RCR) provided a guard for the exact same duties in London.
> 
> Chilly



And the Guard S/Major wore his Father's sword on Parade......a bit of unusual trivia.


----------

